# Stuff I want, but I ain't paying THAT for it!



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2007)

Love, love, love these bags: 

but... $688 a pop? 

Criminy.

[disclaimer: I reserve the right to have some lame excuse about "found money" if any of you see me with one of these bags at some point in the future]


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 20, 2007)

The Ouija board bag is FAB! 
but you're right - $688? unless, of course, it lets me speak with dead people.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 20, 2007)

I love a great handbag too! There are cheaper bags (and by cheaper, I mean like Marc by Marc Jacobs, which run about 300-400 bucks, depending on the style). Because those bags are super trendy, IMO, it's not worth the money. However, investing in a timeless classic is always worth the splurge.


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

I simply adore the Hell in a Handbag one, Sammie!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> I simply adore the Hell in a Handbag one, Sammie!



I know... me too! I'm scheming of ways to accidentally find $688, lol. The obvious 'handbasket' reference is a thing between me and my friends *wink @ Donna and Gg*, so I just might be forced to get that one, lol.

It's here, btw - for those of you that are as weak-willed as I appear to be


----------



## Donna (Feb 20, 2007)

I am trying to think of a way to justify "Hell in a Handbag" as a legitimate business or life expense. Although I do have a birthday coming up so perhaps I can work it from that angle....

And Sammie, I still think you need to change your online handle to "Helena Handbasket". I don't care if it *IS* a drag queen name....


----------



## gypsy (Feb 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I know... me too! I'm scheming of ways to accidentally find $688, lol. The obvious 'handbasket' reference is a thing between me and my friends *wink @ Donna and Gg*, so I just might be forced to get that one, lol.



NEED...FUNKY...PURSE WITH HANDBASKET MENTIONED!!!!!!!

so... beautiful... *drool*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I am trying to think of a way to justify "Hell in a Handbag" as a legitimate business or life expense. Although I do have a birthday coming up so perhaps I can work it from that angle....
> 
> And Sammie, I still think you need to change your online handle to "Helena Handbasket". I don't care if it *IS* a drag queen name....





gypsy said:


> NEED...FUNKY...PURSE WITH HANDBASKET MENTIONED!!!!!!!
> 
> so... beautiful... *drool*



We need that purse, girls.... it's our destiny!


----------



## moonvine (Feb 21, 2007)

I wonder if there will be knockoffs made.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 21, 2007)

moonvine said:


> I wonder if there will be knockoffs made.



That's what I was thinking... lol, wait for the knockoff!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG...I'm such a purse/handbag freak... I LOVE those bags!!! I'm with you....I can't do $688. I need to win the lottery.... I'd buy shoes and purses and be in heaven.....








SamanthaNY said:


> Love, love, love these bags:
> 
> but... $688 a pop?
> 
> ...


----------



## supersoup (Feb 22, 2007)

oy, my one splurge weakness is dooney and bourke. i ADORE their handbags. i want this duffle, in white, uber bad. *sigh* but i will never be able to bring myself to pay over 300 for a bag. i caved last year and spent 150 on this cute little bag, white with all these multicolored stars all over it, i loooove it! 


this is the one i want, in white. :wubu: 
http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=20964


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oy, my one splurge weakness is dooney and bourke. i ADORE their handbags. i want this duffle, in white, uber bad. *sigh* but i will never be able to bring myself to pay over 300 for a bag. i caved last year and spent 150 on this cute little bag, white with all these multicolored stars all over it, i loooove it!
> 
> 
> this is the one i want, in white. :wubu:
> http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=20964



Have you been to the D&B Outlet stores? My favorite is the one in Vero Beach, FL (I used to have family there, so I had the opportunity to shop often) - I've bought at least 5 bags there over the years, and the prices are a lot better. Plus, you find some rare stock - I have a bag that no other D&B store can identify, even by the stock code, yet it's geniune D&B. 

Dooneys are also sold at TJ Maxx now as well - styles similar to the one you want.


----------



## gypsy (Feb 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> We need that purse, girls.... it's our destiny!



*quickly checks the local street corner for its owner, then puts on the skimpy dress with CFMPs and tries to earn money for the purse....*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oy, my one splurge weakness is dooney and bourke. i ADORE their handbags. i want this duffle, in white, uber bad. *sigh* but i will never be able to bring myself to pay over 300 for a bag. i caved last year and spent 150 on this cute little bag, white with all these multicolored stars all over it, i loooove it!
> 
> 
> this is the one i want, in white. :wubu:
> http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=20964



OOooohh, Soup! I have this bag - it's so fun! I buy most of my higher end bags from T.J. Maxx...I refuse to pay retail. You should check some of the discount stores in your area - I can almost always find a deal!


----------



## Donna (Feb 22, 2007)

I love D&B, but I only have one of their classic style shoulder bags. My favorite, and not nearly as expensive as most "designer" bags, is Liz Claiborne.


----------



## Melian (Feb 22, 2007)

You know, you could each put in $100 or so and timeshare the bag


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in!! :eat2: :eat2: :smitten:  



Melian said:


> You know, you could each put in $100 or so and timeshare the bag


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 22, 2007)

I have an unusual affinity for Brighton Straw Bags. It is only February and I find myself wandering through the Brighton website, and looking on ebay. I just love the boxes, and the sit so neatly on the shelf in my closet.......... Just one more....... :blush: .... maybe two


----------



## Brenda (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought a large Dooney bag in Dillard's a few months ago for like 1/2 price and it is fabulous. If you plan your purchase around a one day sale you can do very well.

My realy love in bags is Coach. The outlets are wonderful and you can get some super deals.


Brenda


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm a Coach fan myself. I have two that I managed to get relatively inexpensively at the outlet store. 




Brenda said:


> I bought a large Dooney bag in Dillard's a few months ago for like 1/2 price and it is fabulous. If you plan your purchase around a one day sale you can do very well.
> 
> My realy love in bags is Coach. The outlets are wonderful and you can get some super deals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane (Feb 23, 2007)

It is physically impossible for me to pay over $50 for a bag.

Shoes, however....but I still don't pay over $100 or so.

I CAN NOT DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Oona (Feb 23, 2007)

I managed to find a $200 Gucci purse for $40! And you best believe I snatched it up! Another one of my favorites is Harvey's. 

I have this one!






But they are anywhere from $100 - $224 and I don't always have that kind of money. I was lucky enough to have a mother who loves splurging for valentines day! 

Anyway, onto other items I adore but are spendy...

Anything MAC. I've learned that the eyeshadow is the BEST. And since they want $16 for ONE eyeshadow, I went on Ebay. People are selling the 1/4 tsp samples of *8* different colors for like $10 with shipping. That works for me! I dont need the MAC container. Just the f'ing eyeshadow!

And for now I think thats it!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Love, love, love these bags:
> 
> but... $688 a pop?
> 
> ...






I would fecking KILL someone for one of those...both of those...jesus...I WANT I WANT I WANT


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm definitely a Dooney&Burke gal. I have received 3 in the last 6 months, all gifts from my purse fiend mother. One she bought used (no wear) and 2 were new. Thank heavens for birthdays and Christmas. 

While I normally prefer the more traditional looks, this is very tempting and completely fun.

Here are the bags I have.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 23, 2007)

I want a brand new Jaguar. Will someone please buy it for me? I'd make one hell of a fashion statement in it  Takers? Anyone? :batting:


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2007)

The Fendi B Bag in leopard is my dream bag. I am so in love with it. I got a credit card with a 2,500 limit from my bank that I almost used it on this bag because I love it that much. My boyfriend talked me out of it.. I still think about doing it on a weekly basis.. lol. It's just so beautifullllll.

I am thinking of buying it for myself when I graduate next year if I am still this in love with it. It's WAY too much for a bag, but this thing is the most amazing bag I've ever seen. It's just so, so, so expensive.


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Cute, Val! Love the bees. 

Ivy, have you thought of trying to buy one gently used? Think you'd find any? Having the budget I've had for years makes me blach pale white to think of spending that much money on a purse, no matter how adorable, and that one is. The leopard really suits you, too.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> Cute, Val! Love the bees.
> 
> Ivy, have you thought of trying to buy one gently used? Think you'd find any? Having the budget I've had for years makes me blach pale white to think of spending that much money on a purse, no matter how adorable, and that one is. The leopard really suits you, too.




I've been on the hunt. They came out last fall and so far nothing. I'm hoping by the time I graduate I can find one. I've carried leopard print bags since I started carrying a bag. I've had at least 20 leopard print bags in the past 10 years.. lol. I use them until the fur rubs off and the zipper gets bustd for the 3rd of 4th time.. Spending that much on a bag would kill me, but oh man, I am so crazy for that bag. lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone ever try the - borrow a purse thing?

Bag Borrow or Steal


----------



## moonvine (Feb 28, 2007)

Am I really a girl? I don't think I've ever spent more than $30 on a purse. If I have then I don't recall it. I do have a Coach purse I bought on Ebay.

I am kind of partial to Stone Mountain bags, but I only buy the ones on clearance of course....

http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/index.php


----------



## Tina (Feb 28, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I've been on the hunt. They came out last fall and so far nothing. I'm hoping by the time I graduate I can find one. I've carried leopard print bags since I started carrying a bag. I've had at least 20 leopard print bags in the past 10 years.. lol. I use them until the fur rubs off and the zipper gets bustd for the 3rd of 4th time.. Spending that much on a bag would kill me, but oh man, I am so crazy for that bag. lol



Oh, I see. That means it would be a STAPLE for you. Still, gently used would be nice. My fingers are crossed. 

Kelley, some very nice bags there.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Kelley, some very nice bags there.




Thanks Tina, they are pretty basic but the ones I have are of good quality.

http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/ecom/fulldetails/127/190

That is a great deal for a leather purse imho.

I LOVE this one, not sure I can spend this much on a purse though:

http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/ecom/fulldetails/69/205,115


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 28, 2007)

$319


----------



## Brenda (Feb 28, 2007)

Samantha,

I would love going shopping with you! You have such fun taste.

Brenda


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 28, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Samantha,
> 
> I would love going shopping with you! You have such fun taste.
> 
> Brenda



Aww... thank you!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 28, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> $319



that is so cute! but i could not fit all my stuff in it 

it reminds me of the swan purse big gave carrie on sex and the city- except this one is cute.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, I see. That means it would be a STAPLE for you. Still, gently used would be nice. My fingers are crossed.
> 
> Kelley, some very nice bags there.



yes! i would carry it every single day, everywhere i went for the next 10 years. lol. most likely anyway... i hope i can find a used one... mmmmm...


----------



## supersoup (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.prissychrissys.com/proddetail.asp?prod=OhBondageBlackTatto


i think i'm going to have to start saving...i'm in love with this bag!!! i can make it my birthday/christmas gift to myself for the next 30 years.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay Bag People, and I mean that in the best possible sense, I need your opinion. I need a replacement purse for my stolen one, so I figure why not splurge a bit to make myself feel better? I perused my local Marshall's today, and I need advice.

Is $36 good for a Baby Phat bag that looks exactly like this:




except it's missing the cool dangly keychain bit? 

OR

Is $50 a good price for one that's similar to this:




But with a cooler chain handle and different beige color?

OR

Anybody know about Kathy Van Zeeland stuff? They had one that caught my eye that looked like this, but in black for $50. AND it has the cute dangly keychain part on it, too:




(Ebay auction here if anybody wants more pics.)

I don't buy purses often, so I want to make it count when I do.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 14, 2007)

I should add that this is in this thread because there's no way in hell I'd pay full retail for any of those bags (over 100 bucks each) and I'm also balking at paying what Marshall's is asking for them.


----------



## Suze (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry I cant help you with this ^^. A little to complicated for a non-American (never heard of the brands etc..)
*
If only I could afford this bag

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21641

and this

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19155

and especially this

http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i.../3234/0413632342521/0413632342521_275x275.jpg


*Sigh* I want them all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2007)

I have coveted these fluted pants from Astarte for years now. I love them to death but $155.00???? I want 'em real bad though.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.prissychrissys.com/proddetail.asp?prod=OhBondageBlackTatto
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to have to start saving...i'm in love with this bag!!! i can make it my birthday/christmas gift to myself for the next 30 years.


http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-NEW-AUTH-CU...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's only a wallet, but it's a start, right? And as of this post, the bidding is only at $3.25!


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 20, 2007)

Those are neat pants! But they cost way more than I can afford...


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 20, 2007)

I am in love with this tank top from Torrid but the only size it is left in is a 2X. Oh well I can't afford it right now anyway but it is so cute...






I love this one too but can't afford the $24 right now...






I want this one too but can't afford the $24 right now either. Fortunately Dots has one like it for $10 so I want to get the one in Dots...






Why the pivs don't show up & only the links to the do I dunno...


----------



## prettyssbbw (Apr 21, 2007)

All these bags are so georgous!!!!!


----------



## pinuptami (Apr 21, 2007)

So, I am sitting here watching Labyrinth and I figured since I am already living in fantasy world, I should list some things I want 

The first is a lesportsak bag, but I already have two from their tokidoki lines, so there is no way to justify it. At all.

The next two are eyeglass frames I dig.

And the rest are pretty shiny things  

View attachment 7535_3715.jpg


View attachment 0583f051.jpg


View attachment AUSTK3YX.jpg


View attachment edf207686_b_l.jpg


View attachment epy208037_b_l.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2007)

The Ouija Board one is pretty bad ass.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 22, 2007)

I went to Dots & got for $10 the tank top with lace around the bottom that is like the one I saw in Torrid.

http://img.torrid.com/is/image/HotTo...9_hi?$product$

I not only saved money as Torrids one was $24 but time & gas and postage. As the closest Torrid to me is 2 hrs away. So I saved myself the hassle of traveling 2 hrs & then what if it was sold out or having to get it thru their website & pay extra for postage. So I got the same style for cheaper. Dots also has the tank top with lace around the bottom in a turquose color for only $10. I am sooo tempted lol. I have too many clothes & still get tempted anyway lol...


----------



## andytoongirl (Aug 24, 2007)

these bags are awesome...as for the $688 - have you seen the other prices for the handbags at www.bluebee.com? these are hand-painted works of art, not run-of-the-mill mass-manufactured accessories like you'd get at hot topic...

i think you can see more of these bags at:
www.myspace.com/fenderbunnyfashion


----------

